# Weeping Eyes



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Luna has extremely weepy eyes - I understand Chi's eyes do this more than other breeds but Lunas are excessive - the vet told us to watch out for any infection and to just wipe with warm water.
Is this really all we can do, warm water?
Is there anyway we can 'prevent' them from being so weepy?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion has goopy eyes too.. I noticed that since we switched over from kibble, his eyes have been better. I read another of your posts and you said you are switching to a raw diet. Maybe that will make a difference for Luna.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah hopefully  it makes you wonder why they suffer with it on certain diets then?


----------

